# Freddies Free Race Day



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To all interested -- April 3rd is a FREE race with FREE food....must have 5 for a class

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/myweb2/Appreciation%20Day.htm

I will not be able to make it


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am planning on going. Anybody else.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know. Don they need 5 for a class.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I might race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will see if Tang wants to go.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang and Myself will not be going!! Let us know how you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I can't make it either.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If this crap keeps up I will stay home. Who needs over an hour each way in slippery slop?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So did anyone go or too much SNOW!!!!!!!!
Cleveland set's all time record for show fall this season. It sure seems like it


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I wokeup at 10;15 and I'm watching NASCAR. Oh well good ideas go astray.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

it all melted down here by morning


----------

